# S14 , Help ( fuel problem )



## greenlanternteg (Feb 14, 2006)

I just finish puting the motor in ,but can't get it to start .
the problem is the fuel is not going in the fuel rail 
i sprayed some starter fluid and it start up for a second 
i check all injectors they look like there working fine
it seems the gas is not going throught the fuel pressure regulator
i'm looking into if the regulator works on a vacuum to pull the gas throught,
that pretty much where i'm at


----------

